# Removal of Tapatalk ads for TCF Club members



## whoknows55 (Jun 17, 2001)

Is it possible to remove the Tapatalk ads for club members?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Aren't those ads _*from Tapatalk*_?


----------



## whoknows55 (Jun 17, 2001)

Mike Lang said:


> Aren't those ads _*from Tapatalk*_?


It is a forum admin's choice if they want to show ads or not.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Disable ads for TCF Club is set.


----------



## whoknows55 (Jun 17, 2001)

Mike Lang said:


> Disable ads for TCF Club is set.


Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## whoknows55 (Jun 17, 2001)

I am still seeing them but I assume it will take a bit to filter thru Tapatalk's system.


----------



## whoknows55 (Jun 17, 2001)

I've removed and reinstalled the app and removed and readded Tapatalk and I am still getting ads. Did the removal work for anyone else?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

whoknows55 said:


> I've removed and reinstalled the app and removed and readded Tapatalk and I am still getting ads. Did the removal work for anyone else?


I just opened Tapatalk in weeks, and I'm not seeing any ads on this forum. This is on an iPad fwiw.


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

whoknows55 said:


> I've removed and reinstalled the app and removed and readded Tapatalk and I am still getting ads. Did the removal work for anyone else?


Are you sure you're still a TCF Club member? I don't see the banner under your name.


----------



## whoknows55 (Jun 17, 2001)

I am a member. I just selected "no banner"


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

Oh cool - I didn't know we could still do that on the new forum software.

Off to find the option...


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

We do have it OFF for club members as Mike mentioned. If you are seeing them, then maybe there is some other setting in the APP or something.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Could it be that those of us not seeing the ads are former purchasers of Tapatalk and grandfathered in to not receiving Tapatalk ads?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Nope, not for me at least.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Mike Lang said:


> Disable ads for TCF Club is set.


At least with the the current Tapatalk beta, this no longer is the case.

Is this still set? I'm literally seeing half ads, and want to confirm this as a report it to Tapa as a bug


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Yes, no changes here.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Mike Lang said:


> Yes, no changes here.


Thanks. Bug report filed.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Tapatalk says update the plug-in (not sure if that’s just their first response every time)


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

It says this is the current stable release.


----------

